# I may have ruined my japanese whetstone



## badd30 (Jun 20, 2013)

I asked a friend to show me how to sharpen my knives so I bought an overpriced Japanese whetstone and brought it to him. He then used some of his honing oil on the stone and then taught me the basics of how to sharpen a knife. I am now finding out that apparently I'm not supposed to use oil on a Japanese whetstone as it can ruin it. Is it possible to get the oil out of the stone? I had tried soaking it in water but I'm not quite sure if its going to work.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

What's an over priced wetstone? Every water stone I've ever bought was well worth the $$. I've had some Arkansas stones that weren't worth a plugged nickel with quartz deposits in the past but that's another story.

I'd start by washing the stone gently with Dawn and then flattening the stone. If it's not a soft stone hopefully the oil didn't penetrate too deep. If you need help sharpening watch Jon's videos @ JKI.

Dave


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

You might try inquiring at SharpeningSupplies.com as they carry water stones and may have a solution for you.


----------



## badd30 (Jun 20, 2013)

By overpriced I just meant I paid too much money for it, I found that I could have gotten it about $40 cheaper online instead of the store I got it at. I will try the Dawn, thanks for the help.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, oil can permanently ruin a water stone. 

Dave is right about what to do.  Mix a little dish soap with water, and soak the stone in the solution until thoroughly soaked.  Then soak the stone again in clear water to get rid of the detergent.  Allow the stone to dry overnight, and soak in plain water, just long enough to use it.  It takes different amount of soaking time for different stones, so I can't give you specific advice unless you name the stone. 

A water stone which has been ruined by oil will crumble when used.  However, so will an over-soaked stone.  That's why the two-stage process, to make sure the stone is not over-soaked.

Your friend should take responsibility for what he did and pay for the replacement, if necessary.  Whether or not he will... ???

Sharpening Supplies is a good store, but a lousy source of information on water stones.  

Don't be coy.  Which water stone are we talking about?

BDL


----------

